# Sugar vs Salt scrub



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I made a small amount of each. I have been using the sugar on my right foot and the salt on my left. I get terribly dry cracked feet every winter. I always resort to vaseline and socks and I don't want to use vaseline anymore if I can avoid it.

Anyway, I think the sugar side is slightly better. But the salt is easier to keep from falling in clumps down the drain. And I like the added benefit of the minerals in salt. But the jury is still out. Just wanted to know what you all thought if you've used both.


----------



## Bilrite Farms (Oct 26, 2007)

I make both, only for friends and family, not for sale. I tend to go by salt scrubs for summer and sugar scrubs for winter. 

Trisha


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

the only thing that would scare me away from the salt scrub is if I was selling it, I would be worried about people with high blood pressure or heart conditions using it.

I know if you have either of these conditions, you are not supposed to use epsom salts or any salts in your bath water. It will make you swell like a toad. I don't know if the scrub would do any harm though. It's a lot different using a scrub on certain areas of your body, versus soaking your whole body in salt water. :/

Sheryl


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2007)

I sell a brown sugar scrub for face, Sea salt for feet, I have a few others with sugar and/or salt for body. I have found the more I offer the more they buy :crazy

My foot spa is an effervescent Salt soak, sea salt scrub, Foot & Leg Balm (Shea heavy cream) I also include a pumice stone and a natural bristle brush (for dry skin brushing) All items have Tea Tree, Eucalyptus, and Peppermint. If you have problem feet try a soak, scrub, GM lotion combo. You'll love it 

Christy


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

Wow, Christy,


Those sound really good. :yes

Sheryl


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Kalne, you should try raw shea on your feet with socks everynight and drink more water. Why pay for vaseline, just have your husband save you the used motor oil from changing the oil in your car????  Vicki


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

:rofl


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

:LOL Yes, I know. Vaseline is bad stuff. I will try the raw shea. 

I love the sound of your foot spa, Christy!


----------

